# Stanley did something weird tonight???



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

We've had Stanley now for 15 months and he has never ever tried to hump another dog or person. He was neutered the week before we got him but they could only find one testicle (this of course may bear no relation to anything)
Anyway tonight whilst my 11 year old daughter was playing/cuddling with him he looked as if he was going to hump her, he didn't, but what he did was nibble her clothing and put his paw on her back whilst she was on all fours as if he wanted to get up on her. He wasn't being lively and he's never tried to nibble clothing in that way before and certainly never tried to put his paws on you.
He then did the same thing to my husband and started nibbling his clothes (a bit like a horse) and even wrapped his two front paws around one his legs whilst husband was standing.
Now I know lots of dogs do this, but so far Stanley never has.
He didn't actually do the humpy humpy thing.
Feeling intrigued I started to play with him to see what he would do to me and he didn't do anything, and then when teenage son came home he also didn't do anything to him.
I am wondering if because my daughter is hormonal at the moment, body going through big changes whether or not he could smell that and it somehow affected him.
But I am wondering why he then tried to do same with husband.
He thought it might have been because we were around lots of dogs yesterday and he was wearing the same clothes?
It was quite funny and slightly disturbing at the same time.
Not that I am any way offended or shocked by humpy dogs, I've seen and experienced many of them over the years but it was so out of character for him.
Maybe his missing testicle has been re-ignited and is making testosterone?
He definitely: sees me as his leader (a real mummy's boy) and I'm heading towards the menopause so maybe I have very unexciting pheromones??

ps. I'm off to bed now so I'll check in tomorrow morning to see if anyone has any bright ideas. TTFN


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe it's more of a dominance issue than anything! I would just nip it in the bud if he tries to do it again!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

That crossed my mind too but he has never tried to be in any way dominant so maybe that's why he didn't try it on me?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have nothing to offer. i hope you resolve this soon.

maybe he's gender confused?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My intact male has only done this once and it was with a very young teenage girl who was just starting her cycle and very hormonal. He has never tried this with anyone else. I thought it was because her hormones were all out of whack and intense. He has never done it since either even to this particular person.  Who can divine the male mind? Disciplined him and moved on.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Lola the pug humps your leg, but only when you are late dishing out dinner. Thats the only time ever. Dunno, I can't figure out dog brains at all. A bit like men's brains I guess, total mystery to me.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken had an evening like that too. He's not a humper but one night was teeth chattering and trying to hump my brother. I wrote it off. Who knows, there could be a dog in heat in the area, he could be having an off day, it could be your daughters hormones, etc. I would stop him when he tries but otherwise not worry unless it becomes obsessive.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I actually think he knows we are getting ready to go overseas on holiday next week and doesn't want us to go!!!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

some say it's dominance others say it's not.
i think he's just testing the waters and if you stop it immediately, he won't try it with you guys too often.


----------

